# 60s Slots



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all I am into slots,I will post some pictures

gar vic (Medium) (2) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*parts pile*

Hi all more pics

slot car grave yard by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
My Kool Sonic Needle

sonic needle by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Man, those pictures sure brought back some memories. I can recall seeing all of those cars pictured at the local track back in the day. I used to have a Classic "Stinger" roadster. It was one of my first slot cars when I was a kid. I don't know what ever happened to it. Sure had a lot of fun running it.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*howz my memory*

if i,m not mistaken i think i see a cox manta ray (orange) 1st on the left. 
that was the hot slot car to have at the local king trak i used to go to
when i was bout 12 or so. yes they do bring back some memories!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I had that yellow Viper pictured on the box. I wish I still had that car just for the memories.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

joegri

Re: Manta Ray

The Manta Ray, like my Stinger roadster, was made my Classic Industries, not Cox. My cousin had one of these.

http://lascm.com/Slot-Car-Museum/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_183_771&products_id=6361

Cox was well known for the La Cucaracca (sp?).


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*La Cucaracca*

Oh here is some of my cox parts cucs,I am new here and like these forums,a lot of cool stuff.

parts  by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres some i was looking to trade for HO.
SJJ


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Re: La Cucaracca 

I didn't know that they came in so many different colors. I can only recall seeing the orange colored ones.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ive got 2 different shades of Purple in the 1/24th scale willing to trade for the lime green one in your picture, I always wanted a lime green one. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*slots*

Here is the model slot cars with Rat Fink and Mr Gasser.

slot cars by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*Cucs*

Hi Clyde-0-Mite I was trying to restore most of my cars thank you for the offer.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

krate-mayhem said:


> Here is the model slot cars with Rat Fink and Mr Gasser.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/2997813764/
> slot cars by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


Here is mine. It USED to have Roth's autograph on it. He wrote it with a Sharpie and it literally evaporated off!










I have Mr. Gasser unbuilt. Roth also autographed that for me. I tried to preserve the signature by clear coating it. The clear attacked the ink and distorted it beyond recognition.

Both boxes are autographed and in good condition.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is one of the Thingies I raced in the VRN series at SCJ's:










I added a "tuck & roll" purple and white interior w/Rat fink driving.










Marty
Maysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is part of my Thingie collection on SCJ's track a few years ago.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*slots*

Wow Marty those are some awesome looking cars I am going to have to dig out more cars and will post more pictures,this is a great place here.
peace,
justdave

IMG_0206 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*HO cars*

Hi all here are some of our HO cars

IMG_0489 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

IMG_0485 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:cool stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Heres some i was looking to trade for HO.
> SJJ


No offers??
SJJ


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

Those look like some good cars SJJ.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Krate,
Heres picture of bottom. Theys look like they were not used much. But they are as found they would clean up nice. I am only into HO mostly brass HO.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all here are some of our HO cars
> 
> IMG_0489 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0485 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


Cool:thumbsup:


----------

